
Why can't the world just pick one design for plugs? - shortformblog
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/why-cant-the-world-just-pick-one-design-for-plugs
======
JoeAltmaier
Because everybody thinks they know better. The fact is, the less real
difference there is between the options, the longer the argument goes on about
which is better. Because you can't actually tell the difference, you can never
settle the argument.

